# oklahoma residential journeyman exam



## pw shagnasty (Dec 4, 2010)

Anybody here taken the exam? I am having zero luck finding practice exams for the actual exam. Psi refers you to a site with practice exams, but no oklahoma exams are on their list. If you have any experience with this exam, oklahoma residential journeyman please fill me in on any tips or practice material. Thanks.


----------



## pw shagnasty (Dec 4, 2010)

*oklahoma residential journeyman elec. exam*

Anybody here taken the exam? I am having zero luck finding practice exams for the actual exam. Psi refers you to a site with practice exams, but no oklahoma exams are on their list. If you have any experience with this exam, oklahoma residential journeyman please fill me in on any tips or practice material. Thanks.


----------



## BigCrapper (Dec 5, 2010)

I have taken the CT electrical contracters exam administered by PSI. Mike Holt exam prep book worked great. Also Dewalt has a practice exam book that specifically has Residential Wiremans practice exams. Good luck


----------



## nafis (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.mikeholt.com/productitem.php?id=905&year=2008&from=All&type=Book


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Try this too http://www.mikeholt.com/free-exams-menu.php


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

pw shagnasty said:


> Anybody here taken the exam? I am having zero luck finding practice exams for the actual exam. Psi refers you to a site with practice exams, but no oklahoma exams are on their list. If you have any experience with this exam, oklahoma residential journeyman please fill me in on any tips or practice material. Thanks.



Try this http://www.mikeholt.com/free-exams-menu.php

Welcome to the forum:thumbup:


----------



## circuit-machine (Sep 10, 2010)

i am curious about this too. obviously the unlimited liscense test is over code and calculations, but it isn't like you split the code up between resi and commercial. i work mainly commercial. just curious, how much is a resi journeyman getting (oklahoma only)?


----------

